# Kayak Rod Lengths



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

I fish soft plastics 99% of the time. 99% of soft plastics rods are over 2m in length, I find the longer rod lengths make it a liitle tricky when getting fish to yak side, anyone else find this, anyone have any tips or solutions to the problem.
It's my b'day in a couple of weeks and a new rod and reel are coming to me WOO-WHOO!
I have the ultra light side sorted with Loomis SR782-2 matched to a Stella 1000 smokin for Bream, Bass and Flatties etc this combo accounted for my PB flattie 95cm in Durras Lake.
Looking for a medium outfit to chase Snapper, Jewies, salmon, Taylor and small Pelagics.
Have been looking at a Loomis SJR781 the missus has one which I pinch now and then very nice rod
TCurve Power Spin 672
Both these come in under seven foot, the loomis is a top rod casts well and has ood strength, can anyone tell me what the TCurves are like or any other models suited to this purpose under seven foot.
I had a Baidarka 7'6" 8-12lbs Okuma's new purpose built yak rods Mark Berg gave to me when I shot a kayak section for one of his dvd's, bloody thing snapped in half on my second cast in Lakes Entrance last week, transported all rods in rod tubes so was a bit bumbfounded. I found it to be a bit long for the yak but the shortened but section was good. Doubt I would buy one though.
I also have a Steve Starling Sport Fish Series Snapper Spin 7'6" can anyone tell me if I cut the bottom section off where there is a gap between the rear cork grip and the cork at the butt of the rod if this will effect the rods integrity at all. 
Anybody own a FireBlood reel? looking to match the new rod with a 2500 FireBlood or 3000 Stella any advice on the Fireblood appreciated.
Buying new toys can be such a chore!!!!!!   8) 
Any feedback apreciated
Catch Ya's on a Plastic!!!!
Profishional 8) 8) 8)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Geez, you're game bringing those lovely reels out on the yak. Not for dropping overboard but for salt penetration and corrosion. Do you self maintain them or send 'em into the shimano shop? Very keen to hear how waterproof they are and how often you attend to them.


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like a nice problem to have mate.
I have a 6ft 1-3kg Samurai that I use in tight situations, but generally use 7ft rods all the time.
I have not had too many issues with landing fish, but it sure can be tricky at times.
The Tcure looks like a nice rod. I was waving one around in a tackle shop the other day.
The Fireblood is just a repainted old Stella, so not a lot of difference there.
There is always a Certate in that price range also, very nice...

Have fun.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I dont normally use a rod over 6 foot anywhere, but I got a deal on a pair of 7 foot rods I could not refuse, and I use them for the yak. The rod length would not want to be any longer for handling fish, but I have shortened the buts on them both by 4 inches so I can cast them better and they sit in the rod holder better. So now I suppose they are only 6'8" rods!


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Spooled1, wash down reels and spray with RP7 after every outing, go in for a full service once a year never had a problem with them, they are mickey schmich and work a treat. Also wash down rods as well. 
I've found with the longer rods I have to lift one arm up high while reaching down with the other aquard and uncomfortable and sudden movements when stretched out like this not good, never capsized yet but have come close well dealing with large fish, just find shorter rods easier to deal with fish at yack side.
Any more options for short quality rods????
Catch Ya's on a Plastic!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have had to rods shortened (buts cut) was informed it would not cause any problems as it is well below the reel and does no work apart from being lever point.
Have not had a problem yet, very happy.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Profishional said:


> Spooled1, wash down reels and spray with RP7 after every outing, go in for a full service once a year never had a problem with them, they are mickey schmich and work a treat. Also wash down rods as well.
> I've found with the longer rods I have to lift one arm up high while reaching down with the other aquard and uncomfortable and sudden movements when stretched out like this not good, never capsized yet but have come close well dealing with large fish, just find shorter rods easier to deal with fish at yack side.
> Any more options for short quality rods????
> Catch Ya's on a Plastic!!! 8) 8) 8)


Do you spray the whole reel /spool and line included with RP7 ? I was always under the impression that RP7 can cause the line to perish prematurely. I use inox as apparantely this is safe for use on fishing lines. Good idea with the wash down it definately keeps everything in good order my yak reels have copped heavy doses of salt water and after 3 years still look new. I have a couple of those Baidarka okuma rods and find them to be a good yak rod for the price ( on the cheeper side )
Maybe you got a dud one. I dont mind a slightly longer rod my favourite from the yak is my T Curve bluewater 15 to 24. But i think maybe you are more into the placcies by the sound of it.

Cheers Micka


----------



## BillyConnolly (Nov 9, 2008)

A great question. I'd love to hear some more peoples opinions


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am going the other way...after having the OB that i could easily fish with 5.5 - 6 foot rods, the AI short rods are a PITA and i am looking at getting a couple of longer rods. want to swap???? although i am not on the same budget as you....


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

My rods are in the 6'6" to 7'2" range. In terms of using them while on my 4+ metre yak, I find that this length can be helpful whenever it is necessary to manouvre a fish from one side of the yak to the other. Also easier to cast.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

just a personal thing but I prefer the longer rods and use 2 finesse bream rods at 7'2" and 6'8". Am currently looking for a snapper rod for plastics and hoping for longer still to reach out over the outriggers on the AI without the rod being pulled around them.

Have also cut down the long buts on a couple of overhead boat rods as they interfered with each other when the scotties were turned out for trolling. Also makes it easier to get them in and out of the rod holders. No problems with the rods, just a little less leverage but actually quite good for use in the sitting position on the kayak.

cheers
John


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

I take the spool off and use the plastic tube to spray inside the spool and then spray the reel!
Looks like cutting down the butt section of rods isn't a drama so will give it a go, thanks for info guys.
My rod choice has been sorted the missus snuck an email off to Miller rods and I got a message back today with a couple of options. So looks like a custom Miller Rod for the b'day, not to shabby!!!!
Just need to pick a 3000 size reel now.
Options: Stella / Sustain / Aspire / stradic

What are peoples opinions on these choices!!!!!!!

Catch Ya's on a Plastic!!
Profishional 8) 8) 8)


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry for bringing a old post back life

but it's stupid ask the same question twice i think :?

i'm really surprised the length of rods the above are using :shock:

i just had a favourite cut down ( ok...the kids broke it  ) too 4 ft

i was thinking that be the perfect yak length

anyone else use shorter rods?

7 ft...bloody hell :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Usually around 6' is OK
I just got a little 5'8" Graphiteleader "Bambino"3-8lb spin stick and its a bweauty, weighs only 85 grams. Bit short for reaching around the bow.

I find anything longer than 6'6" a pain in the arse on a yak. Too hard to reach the tip and they keep getting caught up in low branches.

4' very short :shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I have seen a certain mod use a 7ft 3" (Correct Jason?) Miller rod...

Looks crazy in the rod holder!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

paffoh said:


> 7ft 3" (Correct Jason?) Miller rod...


It's actually 7'6" mate  Biggest drawback of a rod that length is the inevitable high sticking when trying to net fish which is not ideal, but by going gently gently I've managed not to bust it yet  Also have to be extra careful with overhanging branches, but it can belt out freaking massive casts on the flats which makes it great for throwing PXs and hoppers around. Other rods I use on the yak are 6'6"-7'

I remember seeing a video of one of the Sydney harbour blokes (Karnage?) a while ago and he was using really long rods for chasing luderick and surgeons, 9'+ I think


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

7'6".....I have rod envy Squidder ;-) Here's me with me dinky little handlines and 7 footers, from now on I'm gonna squat to pee! :shock:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

funny how we all have different preferences... I'm in the "I like long fishing rods" brigade and am eying off a 9ft extreme graphite Tica rod... I could probably justify it if I had too but I just know what I like using.

cheers

John


----------

